# OPINION ON TORHCED ON NEW FLAT ROOF



## Dimmy (Oct 10, 2021)

Hi some advice needed please. I had a 7m x 3m roof extension torch on re felted with 3 layers of felt with lead flashings. A small lower extension roof joins on to the main roof extension.They were both Re felted. The old felt was removed and the wood decking was in good condition. Please see the attached pictures. The rectangular pieces of felt along the long strip of lead flashing are ok.. BUT I am concerned about the corner of the small roof as there are several pieces of felt there. Although when the old felt was removed this area was damp so maybe the roofer put these pieces there as extra security against future water ingress? ..but it looks a bit rough and not good to look at...many thanks.


----------

